# Tin Man



## McMurphy (Dec 2, 2007)

The sci-fi cable channel is airing a three part mini-series entitled Tin Man that re-imagines The Wizard of Oz in a completely and intriguing new way.  It even uses the books rather than the ever famous movie adaption starring Judy Garland as a starting point.  A link to the official website for the project is below:

Tin Man

The mini-series has been test screened a couple times at this point, and everyone who saw it (that I have talked to) has given it rave reviews.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks intriguing. Certainly has a capable cast. Will be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up McMurphy.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 2, 2007)

I've seen the ads for this and it looks quite intriguing.  The flying monkeys look even worse than the ones in _The Wizard of Oz_, though.  *Shudders*  Yes, I am a grown adult, but the flying monkeys really freak me out.


----------



## Bikewer (Dec 2, 2007)

I plan to tape it tonight.  My wife is a stone OZ fan (I think she has the film dialogue memorized) and a bit picky....We're going to give it a look.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG! I've watched this series and absolutely LOVE it! If they release it on DVD, I WILL have a copy of it!


----------



## Steve Jordan (Dec 5, 2007)

I liked the series... very well done!  They found some inventive new ways of using the same Oz elements we are all familiar with, and adding some nice new twists.  It was a very mature story, still fantasy but with SF elements now (or I suppose you could say, now it's SF with a few fantasy elements added).

I've heard a few critics beat on it: "This isn't my Oz at all, it's some fascist nightmare Oz!"  "It's dark, it's not nice, it's creepy!"  Those critics have been over-reacting to the fact that Tin Man isn't like the sugary-sweet 1930s technicolor and musical romp that Judy Garland took us on.  And they seem to forget that "The Wizard of Oz" threw whitewash over death and destruction, nightmares, adults lying to and threatening children (and pets!) with death, nightmarish flying monkeys, the use of fire as a weapon, and lost, frightened children.  Therefore, to those critics: Get a grip.

Personally, I'm not sure why they named it "Tin Man," which implied that the Tin Man character was the central figure of the series... and he wasn't.  I probably would've named it "The O.Z.".   But that's me.


----------



## Dave (Dec 5, 2007)

Steve Jordan said:


> Personally, I'm not sure why they named it "Tin Man,"


I skipped over this thread when I first saw the title, thinking that it was the film 'Tin Cup'. It was only when I read Harry Knowles review on AICN Ain't It Cool News: The best in movie, TV, DVD, and comic book news. that I realised what it was. I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one. 

I'd also like to see it on terrestrial TV in the UK but not sure if I'll get the chance.

The flying monkeys vs the childcatcher from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang - we need a Poll for who gave the most nightmares!

Anyone seen the Musical "Wicked"? - my daughter has.


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Saw the first episode.


Zooey Deschemel is always watchable and this looked OK.

Kept think of the OC when they were talking about the O.Z. but overall a fairly original take on the Wizard of OZ story.


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 6, 2007)

Steve Jordan said:


> I liked the series... very well done!  They found some inventive new ways of using the same Oz elements we are all familiar with, and adding some nice new twists.  It was a very mature story, still fantasy but with SF elements now (or I suppose you could say, now it's SF with a few fantasy elements added).
> 
> I've heard a few critics beat on it: "This isn't my Oz at all, it's some fascist nightmare Oz!"  "It's dark, it's not nice, it's creepy!"  Those critics have been over-reacting to the fact that Tin Man isn't like the sugary-sweet 1930s technicolor and musical romp that Judy Garland took us on.  And they seem to forget that "The Wizard of Oz" threw whitewash over death and destruction, nightmares, adults lying to and threatening children (and pets!) with death, nightmarish flying monkeys, the use of fire as a weapon, and lost, frightened children.  Therefore, to those critics: Get a grip.
> 
> Personally, I'm not sure why they named it "Tin Man," which implied that the Tin Man character was the central figure of the series... and he wasn't.  I probably would've named it "The O.Z.".   But that's me.



I am thinking it is a nod to the original book series, in which the Tin Man plays a far larger part than was casted to him in the most famous film adaption.  The Tin Man, for example, becomes the new Wizard of OZ at the end of the first book.


----------



## Spade (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh my, what a terrible miniseries this was. Absolutely no better than the crap like Mansquito they put out every couple of weeks. Nowhere near the quality of Dune, Children of Dune, Peacekeeper Wars, or reruns of Manimal for that matter.... yuck.


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 6, 2007)

Spade said:


> Oh my, what a terrible miniseries this was. Absolutely no better than the crap like Mansquito they put out every couple of weeks. Nowhere near the quality of Dune, Children of Dune, Peacekeeper Wars, or reruns of Manimal for that matter.... yuck.




Fair enough.  _Why_ was it so terrible in your opinion?


----------



## Lith (Dec 6, 2007)

I usually stay _very_ clear of anything produced by SF channel- they have a tendency to go for effects over performance, and their budgets are too small to even do the effects justice.  

But I got snared on this one, due to random channel-surfing.  That and I like Zooey Deschanel and Alan Cummings.

And I watched approximately the first twenty minutes, before... our power went out.  So I've no idea what happens during the rest of it, as it's just come back on now.  From what little I saw, it's still bordering on their typical crap, but saved somewhat by engaging actors/actresses.


----------



## nj1 (May 2, 2008)

While channel surfing late last night I came accross an advert for a three part mini series called Tin Man which will be showing on the UK Sci-Fi channel sometime in May. Apparently it's a take on the classic Wizard of Oz for the twentyfirst century. I've done some digging but can't find much on the show(due to my poor fact finding skills), except that its been shown in USA and had some good reviews.

So any one know more about this show and is it worth watching?

Thanks


----------



## Stone (May 2, 2008)

imdb link for starters, may be worth a look from what i have read
"Tin Man" (2007) (mini)


----------



## nj1 (May 2, 2008)

Stone said:


> imdb link for starters, may be worth a look from what i have read
> "Tin Man" (2007) (mini)


 
Yep, cheers Stone, thats the one, looks interesting don't it. Can't seem to find a trailer to watch though.


----------



## Stone (May 2, 2008)

Certainly willing to give it a chance at least, i think its starts on UK Sci-Fi on Sunday 11th Ma - now all i need to do is find some space on the Sky+


----------



## j d worthington (May 3, 2008)

This may be of help...

Tin Man | SCIFI.COM


----------



## clovis-man (May 3, 2008)

I watched the entire series when it was broadcast on the Sci-Fi channel a few months ago. Three two hour episodes makes for a story that has some slack moments. I won't say it's bad. But I think it could have been a little tighter. Of course I felt that way about *The Hog Father* also. YMMV.


----------



## the_faery_queen (May 12, 2008)

saw the first part last night. was disappointed. it's a bit off. something about it isn't right. and the girl is annoying. and it just seems a bit hard to believe that a queen wouldn't do something about an evil daughter.
so yeah. looks pretty, love alan cumming (do anyway) but it was off. it didn't feel right.


----------



## Alia (May 12, 2008)

I have to agree with The Faery queen, the girl (DJ) was a bit annoying and she wasn't freaked out about her new surroundings like I would have been. But... over all it was a great creative way of telling an old story without tarnishing it too much.  I rather enjoyed all three parts.


----------



## nj1 (May 12, 2008)

Well, after asking about the show I managed to miss it on Sun due to unforseen circumstances, will watch the re-run on Friday night if all goes to plan.


----------



## the_faery_queen (May 13, 2008)

i kinda think it had some really good ideas, but it might have been better if they hadn't retold the oz story, or tried to. it might have made more sense as a made up fantasy.

and yeah, dg (for dorthey gale) should have been more surprised! or scared. or something.


----------



## roddglenn (May 13, 2008)

I enjoyed it - it had some clever ways to link to the original story like Tin Man being the slang for a cop and being accused of not having a heart, Glitch looking for the half of his brain that was removed and the mystic terrified.  Also liked the use of the robot nurture units, Richard Dreyfuss as the Wizard and the travel storms.  Lots of good ideas.

I also quite liked the girl - she was good in Elf, Bridge to Terabithia and Hitchhikers.

All in all looking forward to the rest of it.


----------



## Ice fyre (May 13, 2008)

I saw about half of the first episode, I was interested, very 1930's look to it big chimneys everywhere and very old fashoned cars yet the highest technology (the odd cyborg) I was actually quite taken with it.

As to the story, hmmm will hopefully catch a repeat at some point on Sci-fi here in the UK, though what I saw was very inventive, I really dont know what to make of it yet.


----------



## nj1 (May 17, 2008)

Finally managed to watch the re-run last night, must say it was OK, yeah DG was a bit docile but then so was the original Dorothy. Not sure where the story's going but will definately watch the next episode on Sunday.


----------



## the_faery_queen (May 19, 2008)

last night's episode was MUCH better. i was really interested in everything. i still think that having it as an oz related thing (especially as it's the same world) is a bit far fetched. how often are two girls with the same initials going to meet the same sort of people in the same world?
but other than that, it was great
love alan cumming. just want to hug him! aw.


----------



## Stone (May 23, 2008)

I also enjoyed the 2nd episode and after seeing the trailer for the 3rd i am really looking forward to watching it on Sunday.  Wasn't sure after episode 1 but i thought last weeks episode explained a few things and i actually started to get interested in it rather than watching it because it was on.  Loved the flashback in the cave, really freaked me out for some reason


----------



## nj1 (May 23, 2008)

The second ep was much better and the witch was well done, am now interested to see how the story links up with the original as part of the trailer for ep-3 showed DG meeting Dorothy with her ruby slippers, Am also interested in the 'machine' that will destroy OZ


----------



## Scifi fan (Aug 4, 2009)

It's showing on the Canadian Space Channel now, and, quite honestly, it's pretty slow moving. I wouldn't want to see it turned into a series.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 28, 2009)

*Reimagining of the Wizard of Oz*

SFX: the leading science fiction, fantasy and horror magazine

I'm not sure how i feel about this. I still feel that this still stands the test of time even now. A great film that i loved watching as a child. I'm not sure that i like the current trend of Hollywoods with regards to reimagining old classic. (OK, BSG was the exception to the rule.) Aren't we already getting several reimaginings this year. Personally i find it quite ironic that all the films that are being remade are SF ones. Ones that have imagination and vision in the first place, yet the reason that these are being remade is because Hollywood has no imagination.


----------



## Michael01 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Reimagining of the Wizard of Oz*

You've got the right of it, Rodders.  I'd have to agree with the blog author's assesment.  Why doesn't someone actually read the book, and _then_ do a movie - a "faithful adaptation" like Peter Jackson did with *TLotR*?  *The Wizard of Oz* is a very imaginative, wonderful story as it is.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Reimagining of the Wizard of Oz*



Michael01 said:


> You've got the right of it, Rodders. I'd have to agree with the blog author's assesment. Why doesn't someone actually read the book, and _then_ do a movie - a "faithful adaptation" like Peter Jackson did with *TLotR*? *The Wizard of Oz* is a very imaginative, wonderful story as it is.


 
I'd hesitate to say that Jackson's adaptation is particularly faithful, save in general outline and certain specific incidents... but I see what you mean. One problem, though, is that -- wonderful a book as Baum wrote -- there are a _lot_ of problems with adapting it to the screen, logistically and artistically. Various things which work on the page simply wouldn't work very well (if at all) on the screen. And what about the latter half of the book? Most people would simply come away from it quite confused. Not to mention some of the egregiously corny dialogue... which would simply get it laughed off the screen; which would be a pity, as you are quite correct in saying it is a very imaginative and wonderful story, with delightful, charming characters and ideas, and fully deserves the fame it has received over the past century and more.....

However... I also agree that it certainly would behoove the people who do an adaptation to read the bloody thing, and try to be as faithful as can reasonably be done. It would certainly provide some surprises for those who think they know the story, based on the 1939 film.....


----------



## Juls (Dec 9, 2009)

Did anyone watch Syfy's Alice? It's apparently in the same vein as Tin Man and made by the same people. I'm thinking of trying to get my hands on it, but the trailers don't look that great. I really liked Tin Man and I'm a huge Alice in Wonderland fan, so I'm trying to see if anyone has seen it and can comment. The reviews I've found have been very mixed, but they seemed to be that way for Tin Man as well.


----------

